

AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean is abstract - jrk
http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/2.5.x/api/org/springframework/aop/framework/AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean.html

======
mrspeaker
I don't know why this is getting so much attention... the documentation makes
it perfectly clear that it's just a "Convenient proxy factory bean superclass
for proxy factory beans that create only singletons."

~~~
themgt
What's the best practice for conveniently generating proxy factory bean
superclasses? From my research it seems an abstract factory factory would be
the appropriate design pattern, but I don't want to reinvent the wheel

~~~
pnathan
You want an abstract factory factory factory.

------
jefffoster
I got annoyed by some of the daft names in Java, so I went through and found
some of the worst offending method names. The longest method names I could
find are "supportsDataDefinitionAndDataManipulationTransactions" (for Java
Development Kit) and "setApplyWebRequestInterceptorsToRenderPhaseOnly (for
Spring).

(see [http://www.fatvat.co.uk/2011/05/method-names-in-java-
develop...](http://www.fatvat.co.uk/2011/05/method-names-in-java-development-
kit.html)) for more details.

~~~
revolvingcur
If you don't like long method names, stay away from Cocoa.

    
    
      -willAnimateSecondHalfOfRotationFromInterfaceOrientation:duration:
      -gestureRecognizer:shouldRecognizeSimultaneouslyWithGestureRecognizer:
      -initWithBitmapDataPlanes:pixelsWide:pixelsHigh:bitsPerSample:samplesPerPixel:hasAlpha:isPlanar:colorSpaceName:bitmapFormat:bytesPerRow:bitsPerPixel:

------
croddin
Did anyone else think this name was a joke at first?

------
gulbrandr
I don't see the problem. This class is an abstract factory so yes it is
abstract!

